# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Konferencije u 2014. - Pozivi za sažetke ROK 9.12.2013.

## Danci_Krmed

Kao što mnogi od vas znaju, Roda godišnje organizira dvije konferencije: Rodina mliječna konferenciju i prePOROD. U 2014. ove konferencije će se organizirati 3. i 4. travnja 2014. u Hotelu International u Zagrebu.

Ukoliko želite prijaviti sažetak rada, *rok za slanje je 9.12.2013.* a detalji se nalaze niže.

Veselimo se vašim radovima!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*Rodina mliječna konferencija 2014.
Dojenje najosjetljivijih skupina djece*
 Hotel International Zagreb, 3. travnja 2014.

 Pozivamo zdravstvene djelatnike koji rade s prijevremeno rođenom,  visokorizičnom ili bolesnom novorođenčadi i djecom – neonatologe,  pedijatre, primalje, medicinske sestre, te znanstvenike, psihologe,  logopede i stručnjake iz područja javnog zdravstva, državne službenike,  studente, roditelje – sve koji se bave područjem razvoja i njege  osjetljivih skupina djece, te pružaju podršku njima i njihovim  obiteljima, da se svojim sudjelovanjem uključe u rad Rodine mliječne  konferencije 2014. koja će se u organizaciji udruge Roda održati 3.  travnja 2014. godine u hotelu "International" u Zagrebu.
 Poziv za sudjelovanjem podrazumijeva prijavu i slanje sažetaka za  usmeno izlaganje u trajanju od 15 do 20 minutna (uz dodatnih pet minuta  predviđenih za raspravu) i postera koji će biti izloženi tijekom  konferencije.

*Moguće teme uključuju:* 
Značaj "sirovog" majčinog mlijeka i obrađenog doniranog humanog mlijeka za razvoj visokorizičnih skupina djeceBanke mlijekaIzdajanjeZakonska regulativa, stručne preporuke te praksa rukovanja majčinim i doniranim humanim mlijekomDojenje i drugi načini hranjenja u jedinicama intenzivne neonatalne skrbiPozicija majke u jedinicama intenzivne neonatalne skrbiKlokan majčina njegaPrilagođavanje inicijative Rodilišta prijatelji djece (BFHI) "Deset koraka do uspješnog dojenja" za intenzivnu neonatalnu skrbBudućnost inicijative Rodilišta prijatelja djece u Hrvatskoj i mogućnosti provođenja inicijativeJedinica intenzivne neonatalne skrbi prijatelja djeceDojenje djece s posebnim potrebama i bolesne djecePodrška roditeljima najosjetljivijih skupina djeceDojenje nedonoščadi nakon izlaska iz bolnice  *U obzir dolaze i sve druge teme koje su na bilo koji način povezane s temom konferencije.* 

*U obzir NE dolaze* sponzorirana predavanja od strane  predstavnika proizvođača ili distributera nadomjestaka za majčino  mlijeko niti sponzorirana predavanja farmaceutskih kuća.

 Želite li održati usmeno izlaganje ili izložiti poster, molimo Vas  pošaljite nam sažetak od 300 riječi na hrvatskom ili engleskom jeziku i  kratku biografiju od 50-ak riječi u formatu MS Word najkasnije do 9.  prosinca 2013. na adresu e-pošte: *dojenje@roda.hr*.  Obavezno naznačite za koju se vrstu rada se prijavljujete (usmeno  izlaganje ili poster), a programski odbor zadržava pravo da predloži  promjenu vrste rada, o čemu ćete biti pravovremeno obaviješteni.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*prePOROD 2014.*
Hotel International Zagreb, 4. travnja 2014.


 Pozivamo znanstvenike, akademike, zdravstvene djelatnike, pravne  stručnjake, stručnjake iz područja javnog zdravstva, studente, roditelje  i sve druge koji provode istraživanja u području maternalne skrbi da se  svojim sudjelovanjem uključe u rad konferencije prePOROD 2014. o  izazovima i trendovima u maternalnoj skrbi koja će se u organizaciji  udruge Roda održati 4. travnja 2014. godine u hotelu International u  Zagrebu.


        Poziv za sudjelovanjem podrazumijeva slanje  sažetaka za usmeno izlaganje u trajanju od 15 do 20 minutna (uz dodatnih  pet minuta predviđenih za raspravu) i postera koji će biti izloženi  tijekom konferencije.

*Moguće teme uključuju:*

Porod na zadakMala rodilišta i tzv. "skrb u zajednici"Financijska održivost sustava maternalne skrbiSamostalno primaljstvoIshodi povezani sa znanstvenim / tehničkim intervencijama u trudnoći i poroduSkrb u trudnoći i porodu za žene koje žive više od 50 km od najbližeg rodilišta, žene s otoka i iz brdsko-planinskih područjaDržavna politika u maternalnoj skrbi, posebice u vidu najavljene zdravstvene reformePravna pitanja vezana uz trudnoću, porod i zaštitu prava korisnica/ka zdravstvene skrbi.

*U obzir dolaze i sve druge teme koje su na bilo koji način povezane s temom konferencije. 

*

*U obzir NE dolaze* sponzorirana predavanja od strane  predstavnika proizvođača ili distributera nadomjestaka za majčino  mlijeko niti sponzorirana predavanja farmaceutskih kuća.

*POZVANE PREDAVAČICE*:
*Anke Reitter*, dr. med., spec. ginekologije i porodništva, Goethe-Universität Frankfurt am Main, Njemačka
*Melody Weig*, dipl. primalja, samostalna praksa, London, Velika Britanija Želite li održati usmeno izlaganje ili izložiti poster, molimo Vas da  nam pošaljete svoj sažetak od 300 riječi na hrvatskom ili engleskom  jeziku i kratku biografiju od 50ak riječi u formatu MS Word najkasnije  do 9. prosinca 2013. na adresu e-pošte: *daniela@roda.hr*. 

Obavezno  označite za koju se vrstu rada prijavljujete (usmeno izlaganje ili  poster), a programski odbor zadržava pravo da predloži promjenu vrste  rada, o čemu ćete biti pravovremeno obaviješteni.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Danas je rok za slanje  :Smile:

----------

